# Poner interruptor en subwoofer activo



## Haddockin (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola amigos, voy a intentar postear mi problema de nuevo ya que no lo planteé con propiedad la vez anterior. Espero ser ahora más claro. 
Tengo un equipo de sonido 2.1. Tenía un control remoto con cable conectado al subwoofer que servía para el encendido y apagado, volumen y bass, pero se rompió. Hoy por hoy es practicamente imposible conseguir otro o repararlo. El potenciómetro con interuptor que se encargaba del on/off y volumen lo he localizado en Taiwan y cuesta una pasta.
He pensado que lo mejor sería colocar un interruptor al subwoofer  directamente y controlar el volumen mediante el pc.
Abajo en la imagen podeis ver las conexiones numeradas:

1 -mini jack para conectar a equipos externos (pc, ipod, etc).
2- son las dos conexiones ( un mini jack y un mini din de 9 pins) que se juntaban en un cable   paralelo hacia el control remoto,.
3- las dos salidas a los altavoces pequeños.
4- Enchufe electrico ( con transformador de 12v)

El equipo no se puede encender sin el interruptor que estaba alojado en el control remoto.
Para poder seguir dandole utilidad  al subwoofer me gustaría adaptar un interruptor en el extremo de los cables del mini din de 9 pins. Creo que sé cuales son los dos cables  que se encargaban del interruptor en el potenciómetro, pero prefiero que me deis algún consejo antes de  provocar un desastre casero  .
Como podeis ver en la imagen, el cable del control remoto tiene el mini din 9 y un minijack color blanco. Los conectaría en el subwoofer y las operaciones se harían en el extremo, donde se ven los cables de colores. 
En el caso de que se pueda poner un interruptor:
¿Habría que conectar algún cableado del minijack blanco y mini din 9 entre sí? 
¿habría que utilizar tambien un cable de tierra en el interruptor?
Se que es un lío y espero que podais ayudarme. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## basicobasico (Abr 7, 2014)

Buenos dias, me parece que si es posible por ejemplo en el 'orificio' donde va el minidim se podria colocar un potenciometro de tres canales un canal seria para el volumen, el otro canal seria para el bass/treble y otro para balance, solo hay que saber conectar los cables correctamente, y ese potenciometro si se consigue en cualquier tienda de electronica no es necesario ir a Taiwan. Por cierto el potenciometro tambien tiene control on/off, todo en uno.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 7, 2014)

si no me equivoco esta ficha con 12 cable iba dentro de tal aparato donde estaban el botón y las perillas mas un enchufe para la entrada de audio...

si es asi los datos para armarte uno casero no igual pero que funciones tiene que subir fotos de el porque los primero 3 pertenecen a el audio y los otros 9 son de pulsador de encendido, control de volumen, tono y led si tienes los datos de este o los datos que estan dentro de 2.1 sabes para que sirven cada cable no es muy dificil, va a salir muy bien si sube los datos y nos comunicamos lo mejor posible Siiiii tiene arreglo 

y decile a fabricante que eso no es un *control remoto* es mas un *mando a distancia* o *remoto limitado * 



Esa ficha iba dentro del mando a distancia que no?

saludo


----------



## Haddockin (Abr 7, 2014)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!!, Tanto *Basicobasico* como *SSTC* os habeis decantado por dejar el equipo con su funcionamiento original y  no simplemente poner un interruptor y pasar de todo. Pero por mí perfecto, sería un gustazo poder dejar el equipo con un mando a distancia..control remoto o crossover o como queris llamarlo  En principio le había pillado mucho miedo a ese cacharrito por los problemas que ha  acarreado a decenas de personas que adquitrieron este equipo, el Creative I-Trigue 3400.

Efectivamente la ficha de 12 cables se encontraba dentro de ese mando redondo. El boton gordote negro encajaba en el potenciómetro y rotandolo se encargaba de hacer "click" para el on/off y el volumen.
La carcasa del mando terminó en la basura completamente destrozada , pero conservo la placa del circuito que había dentro.
Os pongo otra foto donde podeis ver:
-- la placa del circuito (bastante deteriorada), con la rueda del bass, led, entrada auxiliar, ajuste de nivel de graves Y jack para auriculares.
-- el potenciómetro roto (un b50k cuyo modelo esta en taiwan aunque según *basicobasico* lo      podría comprar en mi ciudad de las mismas caracteristicas pero modelo distinto y hacer un apaño)
--tambien se ve donde se encaja la ficha de los 12 cables: 3 que vienen del mini jack y 9 del mini din.

Reparar la placa puede ser una locura ya que se encuentra muy mal. Pero si pudiera hacer un mando nuevo (con placa de circuito o solo cables) sería muy gratificante.
El mando tendría que tener potenciometro interruptor para el on/off y volumen, otro potenciometro para el bass y un led al encenderse. Las otras características no me importan.
Tambien está la opción de no hacer nada de esto  y colocar un interruptor para encenderlo y controlar el volumen desde el pc. Pero lo de hacer el mando nuevo me hace una ilusión enorme y me esforzaría al 100%.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 7, 2014)

bien, note que había cables de mas y eran que faltaba la salida para auriculares, ahora que tienes la placa falta que la des vuelta y saque una foto a las pistas de cobre  

el volumen es digital??? por cada pulso se incrementa o disminuye.. o es un potenciometro resistivo (no encuentro el diagrama) porque eso seria una problema 

Si buscas una caja plástica no se puede ser una de VHS o esa de tomas corrientes (NO se que vende o que se consigue en tu pais) es mas tema de estética, costo y lo que consigas

Foto 001

Foto 002


Podrás recuperar los mandos.. no conozco ese equipo nunca vi uno, pero de mañas se mucho y  créeme mientras el problema no este dentro de equipo lo demás no es tan complicado

en cuanto al volumen se que lo que piensas. Es lo dejo al máximo y desde la PC lo manejas, pero si ese potenciometro que veo es digital no creo que puedas (hablo del metalizado)

por lo pronto veremos que descubrimos 

Saludos.. esperamos datos

---------- Actualizado después de 19 minutos ----------​


bueno encontré datos sobre el mando por empezar para encenderlo tiene que ver que hay 2 cable que van a los pines del *potenciometro metalizado* y cuando lo encuentre ahi colocas una llave y prenderá... no importa el sentido da igual es una llave pero de seguro tiene que ir 2 cable ahi 

las flechas solo indican cuales son los pines


----------



## Haddockin (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola SSTC, muchas gracias por tu interes en este asunto. No habia pensado en la caja..quizas por desordenado que soy, pero sí. Creo que puedo conseguir una cajita de plastico que puede servir. 
En cuanto a si el potenciometro es digital o resistivo , creo que es resistivo, funciona como una rueda y no pulsando.. (Hay alguien que hizo un mod de este mando con pulsaciones) pero el mio es rotando.


Pongo la imagen con las pistas de cobre que es un autentico laberinto y una pequeña explicacion de la posicion que tenia el potenciometro. El potenciometro parece que está bien a simple vista pero tiene partes rotas y lo he recostruido un poco para hacerle la foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2014)

¿Ese potenciómetro está dañado? . . .  ¿por que no recolocarlo  ?

Rojo-amarillo = interruptor.


----------



## Haddockin (Abr 8, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Ese potenciómetro está dañado? . . .  ¿por que no recolocarlo  ?
> 
> Rojo-amarillo = interruptor.



Hola Dosmetros, el potenciómetro esta bastante mal aunque parezca que no. Lo rearmé para hacerle la foto.  Antes de mi mudanza que fue la que destrozó el control remoto ya daba problemas de mal funcionamiento con subidas y bajadas de volumen inesperadas. Ahora, la pata que hace la función de conectar-desconectar está arrancada, con el sistema del micromuelle roto, y el centro que lleva un trocito de panel que rota para  ayudar en la desconexión  está desgastado. Tambien tiene una de las tres patas delanteras suelta.
Luego la placa aunque parezca nueva pero tienevarios daños ademas de tener pines sueltos en la ficha. Y el potenciómetro del bass estaba un poco loco y no funcionaba bien. 

-----reedito para una idea.-------------------
Entre la imagen del interruptor que me puso SSTC y la conclusion de Dosmetros, he buscado en las pistas del circuito los dos cables de colores que se conectan en la ficha y que podrían tener el mismo efecto a la hora de colocar el inerruptor. Auque creo que sé cuales son esos dos cables no estoy seguro de arrancarlos de la ficha y conectarlos con el interruptor.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2014)

suelda dos cables en la llave como te marcan las lineas roja hass de cuenta que son cables. Donde te marco con las flechas azules es donde luego tienes que soldar dichos cables. Donde te indica la flecha naranja tienes que lijar hasta llegar al cobre y hay es donde tienes que soldar uno de los cables... donde te marque con las flechas amarilla tienes que soldar un cable cortito (El famoso puente ) y salda el volumen al mango...  Fíjate que si llegas a meter música desde el ordenador (PC) no tengas el volumen al maximo sino 

esos sustos no son nada agradables 

saludo

​
eso que te marco los las flechas roja se llaman falsos contactos y el potenciometro de *5oK* del Bass esta bien solo tienes que repasar los contactos



la placa no tienes que tirarla (es importante) y al cable no lo tienes que cortar (solo enchufalo como estaba a la placa).. La placa es importante.

De lo que te dije del falso contacto solo es para que repases los del *bass* al del volumen descarta lo, no creo que sirva por lo que me comentas 

ahora si saludos momentáneamente


----------



## Haddockin (Abr 8, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> suelda dos cables en la llave como te marcan las lineas roja hass de cuenta que son cables. Donde te marco con las flechas azules es donde luego tienes que soldar dichos cables. Donde te indica la flecha naranja tienes que lijar hasta llegar al cobre y hay es donde tienes que soldar uno de los cables... donde te marque con las flechas amarilla tienes que soldar un cable cortito (El famoso puente ) y salda el volumen al mango...  Fíjate que si llegas a meter música desde el ordenador (PC) no tengas el volumen al maximo sino
> 
> esos sustos no son nada agradables
> 
> ...



Lo haré tal cual me dices. Neciso comprar el cautín, estaño y el nuevo potenciómetro para hacer la operación que me cuentas. En dos dias podré adquirir los materiales y ver que tal va y te cuento. Mil gracias!!!


----------



## Haddockin (Abr 17, 2014)

Perdonad que reviva mi post ya que estaba a la espera de comprar los materiales para arreglar el circuito con interruptor para que volviera a funcionar mi equipo de sonido 2.1
Quería a gradeceros a todos, a esta comunidad y en especial a SSTC el apoyo que me habéis dado para concluir positívamente mi problema.
Ya he conseguido que funcione correctamente. He de decir a SSTC que tras conseguir los materiales y disponerme a hacer lo que me decias, en el ultimo momento conseguí un potenciómetro de las mismas características pero de modelo distinto. Por eso no he puesto el interruptor pero si no llega a ser por tu empuje y consejos quizás hubiera tirado la placa y seguramente todo hubiera terminado mal. Es por eso te estoy muy agradecido!! 

Como veréis en la imagen que adjunto el mando está aun sin caja, pero le pondré una que tengo de plástico que me puede servir. El led azul enciende y todas sus funcionas han vuelto a funcionar. Cuando lo encendí con melodía de Chopin de fondo se me pusieron los pelos de punta de la felicidad!.
Gracias comunidad!, gracias SSTC! hasta pronto, ya que a este cautín y bobina de estaño tengo que sacarle partido  jeje


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 17, 2014)

*Felixitaciones*, solo queda sacar los cables amarillos y colocar ese *interruptor* que veo ahi !!!  (si esa es la función de tal componente) te aconsejo que si así como lo armaste funciona y lo hace bien, pos ya has cumplido tu cometido no compres mas componentes, solo queda la caja, es mas que nada por comodidad y para que no pasa algo malo sino nos venderían las cosas toda así colgando jaja 

Que disfrutes tu trabajo y tu esfuerzo. El 80% es tuyo...  El otro es el *FORO* no solo soy yo sino todo el *FORO* 

*Saludo Atte SSTC*


----------

